# George michael musician has passed away.....



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello, i just read in tv newspapers that 1980s 1990s superstar and mtv icon musician george michael has passed away. I liked his songs so much and still like them. And his nice music still rings in my ears love ballads etc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bellbottom said:


> Hello, i just read in tv newspapers that 1980s 1990s superstar and mtv icon musician george michael has passed away. I liked his songs so much and still like them. And his nice music still rings in my ears love ballads etc.


We have a topic already, non classical.


----------

